# Desperate for info please help if you can



## Syn

Hi 
This is about a number of countries. Any input you have on any one would be very valuable and appreciated. 

My wife and I are considering moving from the UK, where we have lived our whole lives (now 44). 

I have been shocked and concerned about the response of many countries to CV19 and the way people's rights have been removed. 

It's hard to get a clear picture of what things are like on the ground. I'd like to know, how strict has the govt reaction been in Belize, St Lucia, Dominica, Nicaragua and Uruguay? And more importantly how has the public reacted - mostly fully comply w/out question or much less so? We'd be looking to live more rurally. 

Secondly, wanting to live in a nice smaller place, spending more time more rurally than cities. What is the safety situ (re express and other kidnappings, home break ins, etc) really like in Belize, St Lucia, Dominica, Nicaragua and Uruguay? I understand it is painted worse than it is by many, but the info available is so contradictory on this.

Thanks very much in advance
Syn


----------

